# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  Internet Dynamic Routing ?

## mojiro

έστω ότι έχουμε 1 router με 2 ethernet, και η κάθε μία φέρνει Internet
απο διαφορετικη πηγή(πες η μια ειναι dsl & η αλλη awmn-vpn).

πως μπορω να εχω load balance και να τις χρησιμοποιω ταυτοχρονα ?

πχ,
οι ταδε πορτες να φευγουν απο την gw-inet1, οι αλλες απο την gw-inet2
η ταδε ip να εχει inet απο την gw-inet1, η αλλη απο την gw-inet2

ή ακομα πιο σατανικα, να τις χρησιμοποιω ταυτοχρονα  ::  

1) γινονται αυτα ? ναι
2) πως λεγεται το τουτι-φρουτι που τα κανει ?

σ.σ. ειμαι σε linux

----------


## alasondro

http://www.lartc.org/  :: 
και
http://linux-ip.net/html/adv-multi-internet.html

----------


## eaggelidis

policy based routing

πρεπει να υπάρχει και για linux

σε cisco είναι παλαιό feature

H

----------


## paravoid

> policy based routing
> 
> πρεπει να υπάρχει και για linux


Σαφώς. iproute2.




> σε cisco είναι παλαιό feature


Ναι, και σε Linux το ίδιο  ::

----------


## nkar

Σε μικροτικ καμμιά ιδέα?

----------


## stafan

> Σε μικροτικ καμμιά ιδέα?


RTFM για Routes, Equal Cost Multipath Routing, Policy Routing. Στα πολύ γρήγορα, μαρκάρεις τα πακέτα στο ip->firewall->mangle με action "mark routing" και μετά πας ip->routes στο route που σε ενδιαφέρει (πχ. μπορεί να έχεις δύο default routes) και στο πεδίο mark βάζεις ανάλογα το routing mark που όρισες πριν...

----------


## sokratisg

Αν θυμάμαι καλά όταν το έψαχνα στο linux κάτι ανάλογο (για 2 ISP ταυτόχρονα) είχα βρει ένα τρόπο με το iptables με τον οποίο μαρκάρεις τα πακέτα ανάλογα το source address. Ένας άλλος τρόπος είναι και το Bonding, το οποίο το έχει και το ΜΤ στο Interface-->New. Πιστεύω ότι η λύση Bonding είναι αυτό που θα κάνει την δουλειά που θες. Ψάξτο λίγο.

----------


## nkar

το πρόβλημα είναι οτι δε σ΄αφήνει να κάνεις bond
ένα κανονικό Interface (p.x. IP από DSL router) και 
ένα virtual (vpn)

----------


## andreas

Για μια παρομοια αναγκη (να στελνω voip απο αλλη dsl) μαρκαρω ολα τα πακετα που ερχονται απο μια συγκεκριμενη ip στην αλυσιδα prerouting. Οταν παιρνω voip οκ, τα πιανει.
Παμε τωρα στην δρομολογηση.

βαζω ενα δευτερο gw με dest --> 0.0.0.0/0 , gw την ip που θελω και mark το mark που εχω ορισει. 

Eξακολουθουν ομως να μην δρομολογουνται απο το gw με το mark

Καμια ιδεα?

----------


## stafan

> Για μια παρομοια αναγκη ......
> 
> βαζω ενα δευτερο gw με dest --> 0.0.0.0/0 , gw την ip που θελω και mark το mark που εχω ορισει. 
> 
> Eξακολουθουν ομως να μην δρομολογουνται απο το gw με το mark
> 
> Καμια ιδεα?


Επειδή το έχω συναντήσει, αν έχεις τσεκάρει "passthrough" στο "action", τότε το πακέτο είναι δυνατό να ξαναμαρκάρεται με το επόμενο rule (για το άλλο gw) που μάλλον έχεις κι έτσι πάει απο κεί. Οπότε, ή αλλάζεις τη σειρά με την οποία μαρκάρεις, ή σβήνεις το check στο "passthrough". Το δεύτερο είναι το ίδιο με το να βάζεις ένα "accept" rule μετά απο κάθε μαρκάρισμα  ::

----------


## andreas

ειναι το μονο που εχω στο mangle
εβγaλα το pass through αλλα εξακολουθει να ρουταρεται λαθος  ::

----------


## stafan

> ειναι το μονο που εχω στο mangle
> εβγaλα το pass through αλλα εξακολουθει να ρουταρεται λαθος


Παίζει κανένα NAT; 
Το λέω γιατί στο policy-based routing λέει:


```
Note! In routing process, the router decides which route it will use to send out the packet. Afterwards, when the packet is masqueraded, its source address is taken from the prefsrc field.
```

----------


## andreas

το ΜΤ δεν κανει ΝΑΤ

----------


## mojiro

> το ΜΤ δεν κανει ΝΑΤ


 τι εννοεις ?
κανει κανονικα και nat και firewalling και mangle

----------


## andreas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από andreas
> 
> το ΜΤ δεν κανει ΝΑΤ
> 
> 
>  τι εννοεις ?
> κανει κανονικα και nat και firewalling και mangle


κανει κανονικα αλλα δεν το χρησιμοποιω για να κανει ΝΑΤ  :: 

Στο θεμα μας παλι! 
Το ξαναπροσπαθησα σημερα & αρχισα να βγαζω καποια ακρη...

Απο τις εικονες:
εχω φτιαξει μια εγγραφη στο mangle που μαρκαρει σωστα τα πακετα.
Στο routing παιζει σωστα αλλα αμα κανω restart to bgp σταματαει να δουλευει... Επισης, πρεπει να σταματαει να δουλευει και οταν αλλαζει το routing table (απο το bgp)... Αμα σβησω το route και το ξαναφτιαξω ξαναπαιζει κανονικα!!! 

Εχω κανει κατι λαθος? Συμβαινει σε κανεναν αλλο κατι αντιστοιχο?

----------

